# T5 Awning



## 118905 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a VW T5 Autosleepers Trident and would like to add an awning of some description. 
I like the idea of a Fiamma T45i wind-out job but think these would be very pricey by the time they have been fitted?
Any recommendations or opinions would be appreciated.
The T5 does not have a gutter so think my options are limited. 
:?:


----------



## 117306 (Oct 9, 2008)

Fiamma and omnistore often offer free fitting at shows.
I have Fiamma on my VW.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

929bladerunner said:


> I have a VW T5 Autosleepers Trident and would like to add an awning of some description.
> I like the idea of a Fiamma T45i wind-out job but think these would be very pricey by the time they have been fitted?
> Any recommendations or opinions would be appreciated.
> The T5 does not have a gutter so think my options are limited.
> :?:


Hi,

If you give Darren, John or Jan a call, they will be able to advise you of the costs and options involved.

Peter


----------



## Tailendcharley (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi, I have a T5 and have just recently bought an awning which attaches to the side of the Van by means of a figure of eight fixture which just basically clips into the roof chanels...very effective....you can also throw a couple of straps across the top of the Van if you want to...this obviously greatly increases your living space.....  


Regards

  Smithy :wink: :wink:


----------



## 118905 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, I eventually went for a very cheap drive-away type awning - see below.......

I had to drop the Fiamma idea on cost grounds since I was told the awning was about £280, fittings (from Autosleepers) about £75 but the real blow was that labour would be about 5-6 hours (not done free at shows for my type of van).

I'll post an opinion when I've tried it out.

http://www.bowenawnings.co.uk/awnings/eurovent/bivouac-car.html


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a Fiamma type awning on my VW which is great. What I would really like to complement this is an awning that fits onto the rear lift-up door, for on route etc. Is there such an awning, have you got one.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

I have ordered one for the rear door. They also have a side option. Very well made unit.

http://www.readytoleave.com/Camping-Equipment/Tents/Vaude-Drive-Van-Free_Standing-Awning/details


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Could I resurrect this post please to ask if anyone knows of a very simple and quick to put up porch/side screen type of arrangement for my VW Topaz side door.

I don't want anything permanent and it doesn't need to have a ground sheet - just something that will fit around and over the door to give a bit of shade and privacy but would be open at the front. This would be used for days out when parked up and enjoying the view and having a break....not intended for long term use on sites etc.

Any thoughts?

Cheers, Maura.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

This reimo link has a few that could meet your needs.

http://reimonew.ms-visucom.de/en/D-accessories/DC-carvan_motorhome_tents/DCO-tents_motorhomes_vans/

Or this one

http://www.readytoleave.com/Camping-Equipment/Tents/Vaude-Drive-Base-Self_Standing-Awning/details


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Buttons - much appreciated. I really like the look of the Vanshower Heckzelt Worker  even though it fits over the rear door and not the side door it is exactly the sort of size I am looking for when it is in the 1st stage....but nice to know it could be opened out if needed.

I particularly like the fact it fits to existing door.

Many thanks

Maura.


----------



## thelovewalrus (Aug 2, 2009)

I also have a autosleepers trident.I recently had a reimo multi rail fixed onto the black plastic trim that runs along the base of the hightop.It enables you to slide awnings along it to fix to the side of the van its black as well so it does not stand out when fixed.Fitted by torbay camper conversions Torbay for £180.00 all in.Im very happy with it it allows many different ways to attach awnings.


----------

